# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  Нужна конфигурация Автосервис под 1С7.7

## erpnn

Нужна конфигурация Автосервис под 1С7.7

_Добавлено через 2 часа 3 минуты 59 секунд_
Ни у кого нет этокой конфы?

----------


## Farpost

Могу кинуть МД-шником, но не стандартным, уже "правленным" кое какие огрехи Раруса поправил, добавлен модуль учета Аренды авто... и так по мелочи для удобства работы...

Если устраивает - кидай своё мыло - скину

----------


## Farpost

http://depositfiles.com/files/xcqkqn3ei

Качайте МД-шник кому надо, отличия от стандартной Рарусовской:
1. Внедрен модуль Аренды автомобилей
2. Вставлена обработка Автоснятие с резерва с запуском задачи 
3. Прописан обмен счетами с Бухгалтерией через текстовые файлики
Ну и много чего по мелочи, в том числе исправлены косяки Раруса...
В Заказ-Наряде реализована подстановка закупочных цен по ФИФО, если ЗаказНаряд выписывается на Гарантийный ремонт или Предпродажную подготовку

Пы Сы, последнюю задачу малость не доделал, поэтому сами посмотрите по коду, вроде там все понятно

----------


## dims641

Farpost, а можно перезалить файлик...

----------


## etemirova

День добрый, вы нашли в итоге конфигурацию под 7.7?

----------


## dims641

> День добрый, вы нашли в итоге конфигурацию под 7.7?


Да, нашел...
Две конфе под 7.7, одну под 8.2. Поставил рарусовскую (ломаную) Альфа-Авто 7.7 - народ доволен...

----------

uzny (11.12.2013)

----------


## etemirova

Если не жалко, поделитесь пожалуйста на почту etemirova@yandex.ru под 7.7

----------


## ashotk

если можно и мне тоже под 7.7 kostandyana@mail.ru

----------


## Kleugene

Если не сложно, вышлите пожалуйста и мне на почту zagainov@list.ru
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## uzny

Был бы благодарен если бы и мне выслали. uzny1488@gmail.com

----------


## peshninaklevay

Можно мне тоже studentka510@mail.ru. Заранее благодарна.

----------


## Андрей Паршин

"Да, нашел...
Две конфе под 7.7, одну под 8.2. Поставил рарусовскую (ломаную) Альфа-Авто 7.7 - народ доволен... "
Если осталась конфигурация автосервис для платформы 8.2. скиньте пожалуйста на почту: andrey_parshin@inbox.ru

---------- Post added at 13:56 ---------- Previous post was at 13:52 ----------




> Да, нашел...
> Две конфе под 7.7, одну под 8.2. Поставил рарусовскую (ломаную) Альфа-Авто 7.7 - народ доволен...


Если осталась конфигурация автосервис для платформы 8.2. скиньте пожалуйста на почту: andrey_parshin@inbox.ru

----------


## kiv-23

пришли и мне пожалуйста kiv-23@mail.ru

----------


## Evgen1205

Если не жалко, поделитесь пожалуйста на почту galagan1205@mail.ru под 7.7

----------


## Makhotin

Если не жалко, пожалуйста, и на почту aleksey_makhotin@mail.ru
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## soiros01

Перезалейте Альфа-Авто 7.7 на файлообменник

----------

bsf (15.02.2021)

----------


## dims641

Вот Альфа-Авто 7.7:
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4Xwr/mY34mG7po

----------

CTAPIK (14.02.2020), Meduniza (24.01.2019), unknownzlo (20.02.2021), z2z5 (19.06.2018)

----------


## kmosk

> Да, нашел...
> Две конфе под 7.7, одну под 8.2. Поставил рарусовскую (ломаную) Альфа-Авто 7.7 - народ доволен...


Был бы благодарен если бы и мне выслали k.moskvichev@yandex.ru Альфа-Авто 7.7

----------


## globex76

Пожалуйста,поделитесь globex76@bk.ru ,буду очень признателен.

----------


## Fltr

> Пожалуйста,поделитесь globex76@bk.ru ,буду очень признателен.


В сообщении 17 есть ссылка на скачивание.

----------


## евгений5000

я тоже был бы очень благодарен boguchi@yandex.ru

----------

